
Apple releases update to fix critical macOS High Sierra security issue - submeta
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/29/16715246/apple-releases-high-sierra-root-security-patch
======
submeta
And here is the announcement from Apple:

Security Update 2017-001 // [https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT208315](https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208315)

